#ubuntu-il 2011-09-14
<_x_X_X_x_> יש כאן מישהו?
<avihay> _x_X_X_x_: hi
<priXon> שלום
<omeromer> אהלן וסהלן
<priXon> אני מנסה לתקן משהו שעשיתי ואודה לך אם תתן לי רעיון
<priXon> העתקתי תמונות (כ-200 תמונות) מהפלאפון למחשב דרך הבלוטות' עם אף-ספוט, וזה שינה את ה"last modified date" של הקבצים האלו, ועכשיו הם התבלגנו בפלאפון.. תהיתי אם יש דרך לשנות את ה"last modified date" לתאריך היצירה של הקובץ, ולעשות את זה למסה של קבצים
<_x_X_X_x_> היי
<_x_X_X_x_> יש לך את הקבצים המקוריים?
<priXon> כן, הם על המצלמה, אבל זה שינה את הקבצים האלה. תאריך היצירה שלהם נכון, אך תאריך השינוי האחרון שנעשה בהם, השתנה ליום שבו העתקתי את הקבצים.
<_x_X_X_x_> זה נשמע הגיוני..
<priXon> למה שזה ישנה את הקבצים אם הוא רק מעתיק אותם?
<_x_X_X_x_> היי
<schapira> שלום
<schapira> אם יש כאן מישהו שמכיר אותי הוא בוודאי מכיר אותי בתור לאה צחור
<schapira> השאלה היא אם יש כאן מישהו בכלל....
<schapira> הי
<schapira> מישהו שומע אותי?
<serfus> schapira, בוקר טוב
<schapira> אממ
<schapira> כבר לילה
<serfus> אוקיי
<serfus> אז לילה טוב
<schapira> אבל סופסוף סימן אנושיות....
<serfus> מה נשמע?
<schapira> אחלה
<schapira> אנחנו מכירים מאיזה כנס?
<serfus> לא חושב
<schapira> אוקיי
<serfus> הכנס היחיד שהייתי בו הוא אוגוסט פינגווין האחרון
<schapira> גם אני הייתי
<schapira> !
<schapira> אפילו הייתי בדוכן
<schapira> אבל תגיד
<schapira> איך אני מבטלת פעולה כזו:
<schapira> $ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sun-java-community-team/sun-java6
<serfus> להסיר את ה־PPA?
<schapira> כן
<schapira> איך עושים את זה
<schapira> אני לא רואה אותו בקובץ של רשימת הַppa
<schapira> (אני גם לא רואה שם דברים אחרים שיש)
<schapira> וגם לא בui
<schapira> הוא לא נמצא
<schapira> אבל עדיין מראה לי שגיאות כשאני עושה update
<serfus> אני לא מתעסק בשורת הפקודה
<serfus> יש לך גישה לגרפי?
<schapira> (ועוד משהו, איך מתחברים לכאן דרך אפיפני)
<schapira> יש לי
<schapira> אבל לא רואים אותו בגרפי
<schapira> כאילו הוא לא קיים
<schapira> חוץ מהודעות שגיאה
<serfus> תחת software sources?
<schapira> נכון
<schapira> הוא לא שם
<serfus> מוזר
<schapira> אביחי?
<schapira> כל הזמן מתחבר ומתנתק
<_x_X_X_x_> היי
<schapira> יש כאן עוד מישהו שיכול לעזור?
<_x_X_X_x_> סוף סוך יש כאן אנשים
<schapira> יש
<_x_X_X_x_> סוף*
<schapira> שתי שאלות
<_x_X_X_x_> מי אתה?
<schapira> א) איך מתחברים לחדר הזה דרך אפיפני?
<schapira> אני אור שפירא
<schapira> לשעבר לאה צחור
<serfus> schapira, מה השגיאה שאת מקבלת?
<schapira> ואני בחורה
<schapira> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/sun-java-community-team/sun-java6/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found  W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-java/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found  W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-java/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found  E: Some index files failed to download. They have been i
<_x_X_X_x_> schapira, אהה לאה צחור מכירה, אמרת לי על שינוי הם מזמן בגוגל טוק
<_x_X_X_x_> אותי את בטח מזהה
<schapira> אמממ
<_x_X_X_x_> מה זה אפיפיני?
<schapira> לא בניק הזה
<_x_X_X_x_> אהה הדפדפן הזה...
<_x_X_X_x_> אני אייפינק
<schapira> התוכנה שיש בדיפולט באובונטו החדש
<serfus> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+question/158702
<schapira> פינקי
<schapira> שיערתי שזו את
<_x_X_X_x_> אפיפיני הוא דיפולט?!@@#@$%$
<_x_X_X_x_> WTF!!!@@##@$#$%
<schapira> אכן
<_x_X_X_x_> טוב זה כבר ממש מוזר..
<schapira> serfus : אני לא מנסה לתקן את הבאג אלא רק להעיף את הרישום הזה מהריפוזיטורי
<_x_X_X_x_> הגיע הזמן לפרמט ולהתקין משהו נורמלי...
<schapira> אה?
<schapira> הרגע התקנתי את האובונטו...
<schapira> 11.4 כמו ילדה טובה
<_x_X_X_x_> ממ מה דעתך על הפצה נורמלית ויציבה כמו Debian
<schapira> רק להעיף את הppa הזה
<schapira> לא כרגע
<_x_X_X_x_> מה הבעיה
<schapira> הוספתי ppa
<_x_X_X_x_> יש לי כמה שרתים שעובדים איתה
<schapira> ואני רוצה להעיף אותו
<_x_X_X_x_> היא מעולה
<_x_X_X_x_> מה הבעיה להעיף PPA
<schapira> הבעיה היא שהוא לא מופיע בשום מקום
<_x_X_X_x_> להכנס לכאן
<schapira> חוץ מבהודעות שגיאה
<schapira> להיכנס לאן?
<_x_X_X_x_> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<schapira> אמממ
<_x_X_X_x_> אם לו עובד תפתחי SSH והכל יבוא על מקומו בשלום
<schapira> פתחתי אותו בgedit
<schapira> ואין שם את מה שאני רוצה להעיף
<_x_X_X_x_> אוקי...
<serfus> schapira, את בטוחה שברירת המחדל היא לא אמפת'י?
<_x_X_X_x_> מה את רוצה להעיף???
<schapira> Empathy 2.34.0
<schapira> נכון
<schapira> סליחה
<schapira> טעות
<schapira> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/sun-java-community-team/sun-java6/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found  W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/sun-java-community-team/sun-java6/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found  W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-java/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found  W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/
<serfus> זה לא הכי נוח להשתמש ב־IRC דרכה
<schapira> את השגיאות הללו
<serfus> לדעתי לפחות
<schapira> לא צריכה משהו נוח במיוחד
<serfus> אני הכי אוהב את xchat
<schapira> רק שהחדר הזה של אובונטו יהיה קבוע
<_x_X_X_x_> תתקיני xchat
<schapira> לא רוצה להתקין כלום
<_x_X_X_x_> sudo rm -rf /
<_x_X_X_x_> ואז להתקין DEBIAN
<schapira> אה?
<serfus> schapira, זה די פשוט, תוסיפי חשבון חדש של IRC
<serfus> ואז תכניסי את freenode והחדר כברירת מחדל
<schapira> עשיתי חשבון
<schapira> וגם עשיתי הצטרפות לחדר
<schapira> אבל שום דבר לא קרה
<serfus> אני חייב לזוז, לילה טוב
<schapira> לא עזרתם לי!
<schapira> ואני לא מצליחה לכתוב בפורום הודעות
<schapira> (קטע ממש מוזר!)
<priXon`> שלום
<priXon`> אין לי ממש עצות, רק לא רציתי שתחשבי שננטשת
<schapira> אמממ
<schapira> זה לא אמור להיות משהו פשוט
<schapira> להעיף ppa?
<schapira> ממש מוזר
<schapira> מישהו מודע לתקלות שיש בכניסה לפורומים
<schapira> אני אף פעם לא מצליחה להתחבר ....
<_x_X_X_x_> אני כאן עד מאוחר
<_x_X_X_x_> schapira, יש מצב להתחבר מרחוק?
<schapira> איך?
<_x_X_X_x_> שניה אני אתן לך לינק
<_x_X_X_x_> http://www.teamviewer.com/en/index.aspx
<schapira> כלומר?
<_x_X_X_x_> את 32 או 64 ביט?
<schapira> 32
<_x_X_X_x_> תתקיני את זה
<_x_X_X_x_> http://www.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_linux.deb
<schapira> אני על 1.5 מגה
<schapira> אז ייקח
<schapira> ז
<schapira> מ
<schapira> ן
<_x_X_X_x_> OK
<_x_X_X_x_> אני על 3 מגה
<_x_X_X_x_> עולה
<_x_X_X_x_> 15 יורד
<schapira> סיים לרדת
<schapira> עכשיו מתקינה
<schapira> אבל את החיבור בין המחשבים אני מעדיפה שלא דרך הערוץ הציבורי
<_x_X_X_x_> מה זה ערוץ ציבורי?
<_x_X_X_x_> זה עם סיסימא וקוד
<schapira> הותקן
<schapira> שניה בפון
<_x_X_X_x_> OK
<_x_X_X_x_> תפתחי את התוכנה
<_x_X_X_x_> זה תחת אינטרנרט בתפריט
<_x_X_X_x_> schapira את כאן?
<avihay> teamviewer for linux installs it's own version of wine and teamviewer for windows. :->
<schapira> פינק עדיין פה?
<schapira> _x_X_X_x_ עכשיו אני כאן
<schapira> ירון התקשר אליי מהמילואים אחרי שכל היום לא היה זמין
<_x_X_X_x_> fi
<_x_X_X_x_> כן
<_x_X_X_x_> schapira ?
<schapira> כן
<schapira> סליחה שנעלמתי
<schapira> האיש שלי במילואים ולא היה זמין כל היום
<schapira> התוכנה פתוחה מולי
<schapira> אני צריכה להכניס id
<schapira> יכול להיות שאני צריכה להכניס את הid שלך?
<schapira> או שאת צריכה את זה?
<schapira> *שלי?
<_x_X_X_x_> מה הID שלך
<_x_X_X_x_> שלח בפרטי
<nady> v
<nady> מה נישמע
<_x_X_X_x_> nady, היי
#ubuntu-il 2011-09-15
<daniel____> hello?
<_x_X_X_x_> ה יי
<daniel____> יש לי שאלה לגבי המחיצות בכונן שלי
<daniel____> יש מחיצה של NTFS
<daniel____> שנראת
<daniel____> SYSTEM
<_x_X_X_x_> למה יש לך מחיצה של NTFS?
<daniel____> *שנקראת
<daniel____> יש לי גם WJN 7
<daniel____> *WIN
<daniel____> בכל אופן יש לי WIN 7
<daniel____> ויש גם מחיצה די קטנה
<daniel____> בגודל 200MB
<daniel____> שנקראת SYSTEM
<daniel____> היא חשובה למשהו?
<_x_X_X_x_> יש לך חלונות 7 OMG!
<daniel____> כן...
<daniel____> משחקים
<_x_X_X_x_> אתה משחק במקום לעבוד!?@
<daniel____> זה לא הצד החזק של אובנוטו
<daniel____> מה המחיצה הזו עושה?
<_x_X_X_x_> אני חושבת שזה קשור לבוט של חלונות 7
<daniel____> ואם יש לי GRUB
<_x_X_X_x_> מה היא מפיעה לך?
<daniel____> אז זה עדיין עושה משהו
<daniel____> כי אני רוצה להתקין עוד מחיצה
<daniel____> ויש לי יותר מדי מחיצות קיימות
<_x_X_X_x_> לא קשור, עד כמה שאני זוכרת היא מיועדת לבוט, והגראב מפנה אליה
<_x_X_X_x_> למה אתה צריך עוד מחיצה!?@
<daniel____> אל תשאלי
<daniel____> לבדוק את WIN 8
<_x_X_X_x_> אם תתן לי לינק להורדה שלו אני אגלה לך מה עושים
<daniel____> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/apps/br229516
<_x_X_X_x_> OK
<_x_X_X_x_> אוקי, אני מניחה שיש לך מחיצת לינוקס, 2 מחיצות ל7 ומחיצת סוואפ
<_x_X_X_x_> כמה ראם יש לך במחשב?
<daniel____> מחיצה מורחבת של לינוקס ו סואפ
<daniel____> מחיצה של 7
<daniel____> מחיצה של המערכת
<daniel____> המוזרה הזו
<asw3> מה כולם רצים לבדוק על וין 8
<daniel____> ומחיצה שנקראת RECOVRY
<asw3> מה כבר יכול להיות
<_x_X_X_x_> כמה ראם יש לך במחשב?
<daniel____> שנראה לי קשורה לHP אאיזה משהו מטופש אחר
<daniel____> 4GB
<daniel____> ,כך שיש לי 3 NTFS
<daniel____> ואחת מורחבת של לינוקס
<daniel____> ואין עוד...
<_x_X_X_x_> daniel____, תמחק את הסוואפ
<_x_X_X_x_> עם כמות כזו של ראם אין בעיה ללינוקס לרוץ בלי סוואפ
<daniel____> ואז?
<daniel____> עדיין יהיו לי 4
<_x_X_X_x_> אתה בלינוקס עכשיו?
<daniel____> כן
<daniel____> את כל הדברים המתוחכמים עושים דרך לינוקס...
<_x_X_X_x_> תפתח את דיסקק יוטיליטי  או גיפרטד
<daniel____> במקום מחיצה מורחבת עם 2 תהיה לי מחיצה מורחבת עם 1
<daniel____> םתוח כבר
<_x_X_X_x_> ותעשה צילום מסך ושלח לי
<_x_X_X_x_> אם זה מחשב חזק אתה יכול להתקין על וירטואל בוקס..
<daniel____> http://i56.tinypic.com/1zgxdzb.png
<_x_X_X_x_> כמה בלאגן..
<_x_X_X_x_> אם חלונות 8 יכול לחיות בתוך אקסטנדד אתה יכול הזיז את המחיצת רקברי ימינה עד הסוף
<_x_X_X_x_> להקטין את המחיצת חלונות הגדולה
<_x_X_X_x_> ולמתוח את האקסטנדד לצדדים
<_x_X_X_x_> או!!
<_x_X_X_x_> אם יש לך עוד הארדיסק זה יהיה הכי פשוט
<_x_X_X_x_> חבל שאתה לא כאן הייתי נותת לך אחד
<_x_X_X_x_> אתה יכול לגבות את המחיצת שיחזור עם קלונזילה
<_x_X_X_x_> ואז למחוק אותה
<_x_X_X_x_> ?
<_x_X_X_x_> daniel____
<daniel____> נשקול
<_x_X_X_x_> יש לך עוד דיסק?
<daniel____> *נ.ב זה המשב של חבר שךי והוא דואג יותר מדי למחשב שלו
<_x_X_X_x_> זה נייד או נייח?
<daniel____> נייד
<_x_X_X_x_> למה לא VB?
<daniel____> לי נראה שלא יקרה כלום אם נמחק את השחזור
<daniel____> זה לא הולך עם וין 8
<_x_X_X_x_> מהה
<_x_X_X_x_> ניסית על וירטואלבוקס וזה לא עובד??
<daniel____> כן
<daniel____> ארורים ארורים
<_x_X_X_x_> איזה שגיאה מקבלים?
<daniel____> לא זוכר כבר
<daniel____> פשוט נגיד לו שיותר על וין 8
<daniel____> *יוותר
<_x_X_X_x_> עוד 40 דקות זה ירד, אני אנסה
<_x_X_X_x_> ניסית את הגירסא של ה32 ביט ונתת מספיק שטח דיסק?
<_x_X_X_x_> כמה ראם נתת למכונה?
<daniel____> 2
<daniel____> 1 hu,r nnv amrhl
<daniel____> 1 יותר ממה שצריך
<daniel____> ד"א למה משום מה אני לא מצליח לעשות מאונט למחיצה של וין 7?
<_x_X_X_x_> מצאת מה הדרישות שלו?
<daniel____> כן
<daniel____> 1 GHZ
<daniel____> 1RAM
<daniel____> או @RAM
<daniel____> ל 64 ביט
<daniel____> *2RAM
<_x_X_X_x_> עוד 13 דקות אני אנסה גם
<_x_X_X_x_> האינטרנט כאן עגלה..
<_x_X_X_x_> מריד בקושי על 1.5Mb
<_x_X_X_x_> WindowsDeveloperPreview-32bit-English.iso1454 kB/s - 1.9 GB of 2.8 GB, 10 mins left
<daniel____> הכל יחסי
<daniel____> מה הפקודה למאונט בטרמינל?
<_x_X_X_x_> מה יחסי..
<daniel____> לייתר דיוק מה הסינטקס שלה?
<_x_X_X_x_> mount
<daniel____> המהירות של האינרנט
<daniel____> mount sda1?
<_x_X_X_x_> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/what you want
<_x_X_X_x_> אני על החבילה הכי איטית כאן.. זה קצת בעסה..
<_x_X_X_x_> עלה ל 1.6!
<_x_X_X_x_> עוד 3 דקות....
<_x_X_X_x_> סיים
<daniel____> http://i54.tinypic.com/4t96jc.png
<daniel____> בהתחלה הוא כתב
<daniel____> your computer need to restart press power bottun ....
<daniel____> כמה פעמים ברצף
<daniel____> כתב
<daniel____> וניקה את המסך
<_x_X_X_x_> אני מנסה עכשיו
<daniel____> ואז הופיע מה שהופיע
<daniel____> את ה 64 ניסתי ב וין 7
<daniel____> דרך VB
<daniel____> אבל הוא אמר שזה לא מתאים
<daniel____> וצריך 32
<_x_X_X_x_> אני מנסה את 32 ביט
<_x_X_X_x_> אצלי זה מעתיק קבצים
<_x_X_X_x_> עכשיו זה עושה
<daniel____> לא הגעתי לזה אני חושד
<_x_X_X_x_> Expanding Windows fils
<daniel____> יש את המסך
<daniel____> loading
<daniel____> ואז win dev preview
<daniel____> ואז נצקע
<daniel____> *נתקע
<_x_X_X_x_> מוזר
<_x_X_X_x_> אם זה יצליח אני אתן לך את הVDI
<_x_X_X_x_> רוצה?
<daniel____> VDI?
<_x_X_X_x_> הדיסק הוירטואלי של וירטואל בוקס
<daniel____> אה
<daniel____> טוב
<daniel____> לצערי אני צריך לזוז
<_x_X_X_x_> יש מצב שאתה פותח רמוט אליך ואני אנסה לתקין את זה אצלך מרחוק
<_x_X_X_x_> אהה
<_x_X_X_x_> איך שאתה רוצה
<daniel____> arye.deutsch@gmail.com
<daniel____> יום טוב
<daniel____> ותודה רבה
<_x_X_X_x_> זה כמה גיגות..
<_x_X_X_x_> אני מקווה שאתה לא מצפה שאני אשלח לך את זה למייל
<daniel____> לא
<_x_X_X_x_> OK
<_x_X_X_x_> זה מתקין בינתיים
<mosh> הי
<mosh> יש לי בעיה
<mosh> די רצינית
<_x_X_X_x_> איזה?
<mosh> בערך הסיוט הגדול ביותר שיכול להיות עם מחב :)
<mosh> ככה
<mosh> התחלתי לשדרג את המערכת שלי לגרסה 0411
<mosh> 11.04
<mosh> וממש באמצע ההתקנה של השדרוג (אחרי איזה 40 דקות)   היה לי קצר חשמלי קפץ פקק בבית והמחשב נכבה!
<mosh> כל ה-ז
<mosh> כמובן שבחשש רב הפעלתי אותו שוב
<mosh> אולי מישהו יכול לעזור?
<mosh> וכמובן שהוא לא עולה כראוי
<_x_X_X_x_> מה קרה?
<_x_X_X_x_> באיזה שלב זה נעצר?
<mosh> שלב של ההפעלה?
<_x_X_X_x_> המחשב לא עולה בכלל?
<_x_X_X_x_> המחיצה תקינה?
<_x_X_X_x_> הקבצים קיימים?
<mosh> כבר אתאר,
<mosh> היות וזה מולי
<mosh> אני מפעיל אותו
<_x_X_X_x_> OK
<mosh> וקופץ לי התפריט של אפשרויות העלאה  למשל SFAE MODE וכו
<mosh> תפריט הGRB
<_x_X_X_x_> תעלה מלייב CD ותאמוד את הנזק..
<mosh> כאן יש כל מיני אפשרויות של גרסאות
<_x_X_X_x_> OK
<mosh> אז זהו.....  שיש לי CD אבל
<_x_X_X_x_> אבל?
<mosh> אבל הוא בתוך הכונן והוא לא מעלה דבר
<mosh> אפילו אם אני מגדיר בBIOS שיעלה קודם כל מכונן DVD
<_x_X_X_x_> המחשב לא עושה בוט מCD?
<mosh> כנראה שלא
<mosh> לא ביעילות לפחות
<_x_X_X_x_> ובוט מאחת האופציות בגראב?
<mosh> ככה
<mosh> כל אחת מהן עושה דבר דומה
<mosh> היא מנסה להריץ את התוכנה
<mosh> ואז כותבת
<mosh> THE DISK DRIVE FOR / IS NOT READY YET OR NOT PRESENT
<mosh> Continue to wait
<mosh> or press S to skip mounting
<mosh> or M for manual recovery
<mosh> ככה
<grawcho> mosh: אפשר לשאול / להציע משהו ?
<mosh> רצוי
<mosh> :)
<grawcho> המחשב מחובר לרשת בכבל או אלחוטי ?
<mosh> היה מחובר בכבל כרגע מנותק ממנו כי אנ ימשתמש בכבל במחשב השני ממנו אני מתכתב איתך
<grawcho> אה ... ניסית להריץ ב recovery מתפריט GRUB ?
<mosh> ניסיתי להריץ במצב RECOVERY
<grawcho> וזה אומר אותו דבר  ?
<mosh> ועדיין הוא נותן בסוף את האופציה למניואל ריקוברי
<grawcho> נשמע כאילו הוא לא מוצא את המחיצת ROOT ... אתה יכול להגיע לROOT TERMINAL אם אתה בוחר באפשרות ידנית ?
<mosh> אתה מתכוון שאנסה ללחוץ על M  ?
<grawcho> כן
<mosh> עשיו כותב כך:
<mosh> ROOT FILESYS CHECK FAILD.  A MAINTENANCE SHELL WILL NOW BE STARTED.
<mosh> ואז מופיעה שורת פקודה
<mosh> אני לא יודע איך להמשיך ולבדוק כי אני לא מכיר את הפקודות
<grawcho> נסה לכתוב blkid ולראות אם הוא מזהה את כל המחיצות של המחשב
<mosh> שניה
<mosh> הוא נתן שתי שורות
<mosh> עם כל מיני דברים
<mosh> אבל זיהה 2
<mosh> לדעתי
<mosh> SDA1
<mosh> SDA5
<grawcho> אחד צריך להיות EXT ואחד SWAP נכון ?
<mosh> ויש להם גם איזשהו ערך
<mosh> כן
<mosh> בדיוק
<mosh> EXT4
<mosh> SWAP
<grawcho> type="ext? / swap" ?
<mosh> TYPE=EXT4,   TYPE=SWAP
<grawcho> סבבה ... שניה
<grawcho> תכתוב בבקשה: mount|grep sda1
<mosh> שניה
<mosh> תגיד,  איך אני מקליד את הסימן הזה לפנ יהGREP
<mosh> :)
<grawcho> shift + \
<grawcho> אתה אמור לראות משהו כזה?
<grawcho> "/dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=600)"
<grawcho> הצלחת ?
<mosh> כן  אבל כתוב COMMIT=0
<grawcho> אוקיי
<grawcho> תנסה להריץ את זה: dpkg --configure -a
<mosh> שניה
<grawcho> אם זה עובד בלי שגיאות זה אמור לקחת קצת זמן
<mosh> הוא כותב:  ERRORף UNABLE TO ACCESS DPKG STATUS AREA READ-ONLY FILE SYSTEM
<grawcho> אוקיי
<grawcho> נסה את זה: update-grub
<mosh> שניה
<mosh> קח בחשבון שהמחשב ההוא OFFLINE
<grawcho> ברור
<mosh> שניה
<mosh> הוא כותב: /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: 253: cannot create  /boot/grub/grub.cfg.new: Read-only file system
<grawcho> שנייה
<grawcho> היית במהלך התקנה מדיסק ?
<mosh> no   online update
<grawcho> יש לך דיסק התקנה כלשהו ?
<mosh> יש לי את הדיסק של 10.4 שהורדתי בזמנו מהרשת, ולא זכור לי שהוא עבד.  לדעתי העברתי את זה לדיסקוןקי ואז ככה הוא זיהה את זה
<grawcho> אם יש לך איך להעלות את המחשב מדיסק און קי או לייב סידי ... תנסה
<mosh> אוקי אני אנסה להעתיק את תוכן הCD  לדיסקונקי
<grawcho> זה לא אמור לעבוד ככה
<grawcho> אתה יכול להגיע לBIOS BOOT MENU ?
<grawcho> ולבדוק האם מוגדר לו לעשות בוט מהסידי ?
<mosh> כן שניה אני אנסה להגיע לשם
<mosh> תגיד
<mosh> הלייב CD שאתה מתכוון זה
<mosh> זה שהורדתי בזמנו מהרשת וצרבתי על דיסק
<mosh> ?
<grawcho> כן
<mosh> אז זה ייקח כמה דקות כי אני מעתיק את תוכנו כעת לדיסקונקי
<mosh> וכפי שאמרתי קודם לכן
<mosh> קניתי את המחשב ללא כל מערכת הפעלה
<mosh> וכשניסיתי להריץ את הCD הזה הוא באמת לא אתחל ממנו
<mosh> אחכ ניסיתי להריץ עם הדיסקונקי ופתאום היה בסדר
<grawcho> כדי שתוכל לעשות בוט מהדיסק און קי צריך להכין אותו ... לא מספיק להעתיק את התוכן של הסי.די
<grawcho> אבל תנסה
<mosh> אוקי
<mosh> וזה נכון  כי באמת בזמנו הייתי צריך לפרמט אותו או משהו
<grawcho> בכל מקרה המצב לא נשמע מזהיר ... תהיה לך בעיה לנסות להתקין את המחשב מחדש ?
<mosh> שמע
<grawcho> אפשר לעשות את זה מבלי לפרמט אותו וזה לא אמור למחוק כלום ...
<mosh> אם לא תהיה ברירה אז זה מה שאעשה.... כמובן שזה יוצר 2 בעיות עיקריות
<mosh> רגע
<mosh> אני לא יודע איך
<grawcho> אוקיי
<mosh> כלומר
<mosh> איך אתה מציע לעשות את זה  בהנחה שאצליח להפעיל דיסק או דיסקונקי
<grawcho> אתה יכול להוריד דיסק התקנה מהרשת ... לשנות את ה BIOS כך שיעלה מהסיץדי.רום והשאר די פשוט
<mosh> כלומר דרך התקנה "רגילה" של התוכנה הוא יזהה את מה שהיה בעבר בדיסק אוטומטית?
<grawcho> אתה אמור לבחור באפשרות התקנה ידנית ללא פירמוט ... אני עשיתי את זה מספר פעמים ... אני יכול לנסות להנחות אותך
<mosh> הממ
<mosh> זה נשמע לי טוב מאד
<grawcho> אתה אמור במקום לתת להתקנה לבחור מחיצה לבד ... להגיד לה ידנית איפה היא תהייה ... ואז עקרונית ההתקנה לא מוחקת את הדיסק
<grawcho> יש לך משהו על המחשב שרצוי לשמור ?
<mosh> כן יש לי כל מיני דברים חשובים.  אני מעדיף לשמור עליהם מאשר לפרמט הכל
<mosh> אפשר אולי להשיג אותך גם בטלפון
<grawcho> בוא ננסה משהו אחרון
<grawcho> תנסה להגיע למסך של ההודעה עם ה S to skip i M to fix manually ...
<mosh> vh
<mosh> כמובן
<mosh> שהמחשב עם הווינדוס קרס
<mosh> שניה אחרי ששלחתי לך הודעה
<grawcho> חחח
<grawcho> תנסה להגיע למסך של ההודעה עם ה S to skip i M to fix manually ...
<grawcho> וללחוץ "esc" ואח"כ S
<grawcho> mosh: אתה פה ?
<mosh> כן
<mosh> שניה
<mosh> אוקי
<mosh> הוא כתב איזה משהו
<mosh> ואחר כך התחיל מסך חדש
<grawcho> skipping ?
<mosh> שבו כתוב mountLL:pLYMOUTH COMMAND FAILED.    mountall: Disconnected from Plymouth
<grawcho> אתה עם טרמינל פתוח ?
<mosh> לא
<grawcho> או שהמחשב תקוע ?
<mosh> רק סמן מהמהב
<mosh> אפשר להקיש
<mosh> אפשר ג לעשות ALTCTRLDEL
<mosh> זה עובד
<grawcho> מה עובד ?
<mosh> המלדת
<mosh> המקלדת
<mosh> המחשב לא תקוע
<mosh> אבל לא עושה שום תהליך מיוחד
<mosh> ואין שורת פקודה
<grawcho> תלחץ על ctrl+alt+F1
<grawcho> קורה משהו ?
<mosh> לא מגיב לזה
<mosh> אני יכול לנסות לאתחל מהדיסקונקי
<grawcho> אוקי ... נראה לי שתצטרך להעלות את המחשב מלייב סי.די או דיסק און קי
<mosh> ננסה
<mosh> עוד רגע
<mosh> המחשב מזהה את הדיסקונקי אבל כתב שיש ERROR
<mosh> זה הגיוני
<mosh> כי בזמן שהעתקי את הדיסק לדיסקונקי המחשב הזה כבה
<mosh> אז אני מעתיק אותו שוב
<mosh> אם זה לא יעבוד
<mosh> אני אוריד את התכנה שוב מהאתר ואפרמט את הדסקונקי
<mosh> ואז אנסה לאתחל
<grawcho> תשמע ... Bottalbe  דיסק און קי זה לא משהו שאפשר לייצר סתם ע"י העתקץ הנתונים לדיסק... כמו שאמרתי קודם... צריך להכין אותו למטרה הזו
<mosh> בגלל שפעם כבר פירמטתי אותו מאותה סיבהף נדמה לי שהמערכת קבצים שלו מוכנה
<mosh> אבל אני לא מבין בזה
<grawcho> ... בכל מקרה ... אם יש לך איך להעלות את המחשב באמצעות דיסק או משהו אחר דבר איתי שהוע עלה ...
<mosh> מעולה תודה
<mosh> קיבלת את ההודעה שלי?
<grawcho> טוב אני צריך לזוז לקת זמן ... שלח לי מייל ... לא קיבלי את הקודם.
<grawcho> בהצלחה
<mosh> תודה!
<mosh> שלחתי שוב לג'ימייל
<aryed> hello?
<trew100> bfui
<trew100> נכון
<aryed> i try to repair my grub
<aryed> with kive usb
<aryed> *live
<aryed> i can to that with pupy?
<aryed> *can i
<aryed> or i need ubuntu?
<aryed> or may there is a better tool then terminal?
<trew100> אני חלש בנושא הזה
<trew100> אולי serfus יכול לעזור לך
<grawcho> aryed: you mean putty ?
<grawcho> grub is ubuntu linux package ... putty is limited windows interface for ssh ... how do you want to use it to fix your grub ?
<grawcho> trew100: מה שלומך ?
<trew100> grawcho: הכל טוב
<trew100> מה איתך
<trew100> אני מחפש בנרות משתמשי תוכנת בלנדר ישראלים
<aryed> sry
<aryed> puppy linux
<aryed> i mean puppy
<grawcho> מצטער אני לא ממש מתעסק בזה ...
<trew100> אנחנו מנסים להקים קהילה של משתמשים
<trew100> אולי נפרסם הודעה בווטסאפ
<trew100> מסתבר שיש הרבה משתמשי בלנדר ואף אחד לא יודע על השני
<grawcho> היה דוכן של מישהו באוגוסט פינגוין ... היית ?
<grawcho> מישהו שהציג דמואים מבלנדר
<trew100> שלומי ישראלי
<trew100> לא הייתי
<trew100> אבל אנחנו כבר משלבים כוחות
<asw3> _x_X_X_x_, ענבר את פה?
<_x_X_X_x_> כן
<asw3> אני פונה אליך כי אני יודע שאת גיקית בתחום של אביזרים
<asw3> יצא לך להשתמש במגבר קליטה ל- wifi
<_x_X_X_x_> או - קי...
<asw3> או אולי home plug?
<_x_X_X_x_> רפיטר?
<_x_X_X_x_> או אנטנה כיוונית..
<asw3> אנטנה
<_x_X_X_x_> אתה מתכוון כזה?
<asw3> כרגע אני לא בדיוק יודע מה הכיוון ממש
<asw3> אבל אני מחפש פיתרון טוב לבעיה שיש לי
<_x_X_X_x_> http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_SPM3497139701P?sid=IDx20101019x00001a&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=SPM3497139701
<_x_X_X_x_> מה הבעיה שיש?
<asw3> הראוטר שלי נמצא בממד ועוד מחשב מחובר אלחוטית
<asw3> כבר בניתי לראוטר מעין מגבר קליטה
<asw3> עם קרטון ונייר אלומיניום
<asw3> זה שיפר את הקליטה וגרם לזה שלא יהיה ניתוקים
<_x_X_X_x_> וזה עובד?
<_x_X_X_x_> אוקי.
<asw3> עובד כן
<asw3> אבל עדיין אני לא הכי מרוצה מהתוצאה
<_x_X_X_x_> אתה צריך אנטנה כיוונית?
<asw3> אני רוצה לדעת אם זה יפתור לי את הבעיה
<asw3> חשבתי לקנות
<asw3> home plug
<asw3> יצא לך לשמוע על זה?
<asw3> רשת על גבי התשתית חשמל..
<asw3> חשבתי אפילו לקנות ראוטר יותר חזק בתקן n
<asw3> הנוכחי בתקן G
<_x_X_X_x_> אם המחשב השני מחוץ לממד, אז הכי טוב להוציא את הראוטר אל מיחוץ לממד ואת המחשב שבממד לחבר בכבל אם ניתן או באלחוטי במידה והראוטר קרוב אליו
<_x_X_X_x_> לקנות N לא ממש יעזור אם אתה עדיין חושב לשים אותו בממד
<_x_X_X_x_> את HOME פלאג אני מכירה, הוא נחמד שהוא עובד וממש מעצבן שהוא לא עובד.
<asw3> זהו שלחבר כבלים אני לא יודע להעביר בקיר
<asw3> ככה שזה דיי בעיתי
<asw3> אני לא יודע כמה יעלה להביא איש מקצוע
<asw3> שיעביר תשתית
<_x_X_X_x_> מה הבעיה להעביר כבל בקיר?
<_x_X_X_x_> יש לך נקודות טלפון?
<asw3> יש
<asw3> יש גם ארון תקשורת
<asw3> רק לטלפוניה
<_x_X_X_x_> אתה יכול להעביר בצינור שלהם כבל CAT-5E ולסדור עניין ולהתקין נקודות כפולות של טלפון+ רשת
<asw3> זהו שאם היתי יודע להעביר
<asw3> היתי עושה את זה
<asw3> בגלל שאני לא יודע להעביר
<asw3> הלכתי על פיתרון של
<_x_X_X_x_> לא צריך לגמור אניברסיטה כדי לקחת חוט ולהכניס אותו לצינור שבקיר....
<asw3> HOME PLUG \ אנטנה
<asw3> להכניס לצינור בקיר כל ילד קטן יכול לעשות
<_x_X_X_x_> יש עוד טריק, אבל הוא טריקי..
<asw3> השאלה אם תגיעי למקום שאת צריכה
<asw3> איזה טריק?
<_x_X_X_x_> אם יש לך כבר טלפון 4 גידים בקיר אני יכולה להסביר לך איך ללחוץ כבל חצי דופלקס
<_x_X_X_x_> בכבל רשת יש 8 חוטים, אבל עד 100 מגה ניתן לעבוד עם 4 חוטים
<_x_X_X_x_> חוץ מזה אם מדובר במחשב אחד שנמצא מחוץ לממד ויש לך ראוטר עם 2 אנטנות, אתה יכול להתקין מחוץ לממד אנטנה כמו ששלחתי לך בלינק.
<_x_X_X_x_> הוא עם גייט מטורף ביחס למה שמגיע עם הראוטר
<asw3> אנטנה יכולה לפתור את הבעיה?
<asw3> יש לי ראוטר מעפן עם אנטנה אחת
<asw3> בתקן g
<_x_X_X_x_> אוקי, שאלה לי.
<asw3> half duplex
<asw3> אומר 100 מגה נקי?
<asw3> או 100mbits?
<_x_X_X_x_> בשביל הניסוי, אם אתה מוציא אותו מהממד ושם אותו בחוץ המחשב השני קולט בלי בעיה?
<_x_X_X_x_> כן עד 100 מגה, למרות שקשה לי להאמין שמישהו מגיע לזה..
<asw3> מחוץ לממד במרחק דומה?
<_x_X_X_x_> כן
<asw3> אף פעם לא בדקתי את זה
<asw3> את אומרת שלהעביר כבל בקיר זה לא כזה סיפור?
<asw3> וגם להגיע לחדר אחר?
<_x_X_X_x_> זה ממש לא סיפור,
<_x_X_X_x_> אם אתה יודע איך הצינורות עוברים אצלך בקירות, ואתה יודע לעבוד עם שטלבנד, אז כן זה לא בעיה
<asw3> אין לי ניסיון בדברים האלה
<asw3> היתי שמח לרכוש את הניסיון
<_x_X_X_x_> אבל אסור לערבב חשמל עם דברים אחרים!!
<asw3> כן אני יודע זה יכול לחמם את הכבלים
<asw3> רק דרך הטלפון או היס
<asw3> הטלפון אופציה יותר טובה
<_x_X_X_x_> אתה יכול להעביר רק בצינור של הטלפוניה או אינטרקום
<asw3> המחשב בחדר השני יותר קרוב לטלפון
<_x_X_X_x_> אם יש תעלה של הכבלים אז גם בה אפשר
<_x_X_X_x_> יש לך שטלבנד?
<asw3> הבעיה גם שאני לא יודע מה המרחק שצריך
<asw3> לא
<asw3> אצטרך לקנות סטאלבנד,מלחציים,כבלים
<asw3> כבר נהיה דיי יקר
<_x_X_X_x_> מלחציים למה??
<asw3> כדי ללחוץ כבל רשת
<_x_X_X_x_> שטלבנד (מצחיק אותי שאומרים סטאלבנד כי זה מתחיל בSH)
<_x_X_X_x_> לוחץ עולה גרושים..
<_x_X_X_x_> ואני אגלה לך סוד,
<_x_X_X_x_> אם אתה צריך ללחוץ רק 2 פלאגים, אתה יכול לעשות את זה עם מברג שטוח דק,
<_x_X_X_x_> ועם מברג שטוח רחב ללחוץ את הקצה שנועל את הפלאג לכאבל.
<asw3> עם טסטר?
<asw3> אני אומר סטאלבנד כי ככה ראיתי שאומרים חחח
<asw3> אף פעם לא טרחתי לבדוק איך רשום באנגלית
<asw3> תמיד שמילה לא מובנת הולכים לאנגלית
<asw3> ואפשר לקרוא יותר טוב
<_x_X_X_x_> שניה אני איתך (טלפון)
<_x_X_X_x_> אל תחלחץ עם טסטר, זה מברג שנותה להתעקם ולהשבר..
<_x_X_X_x_> נוטה*
<asw3> עכשיו הקטע שלהשקיע בלקנות כבלים
<asw3> cat5 נגיד
<asw3> יעלה דיי יקר
#ubuntu-il 2011-09-16
<_x_X_X_x_> שנהי אני עוד בטלפון, יש לי עוד רעיון..
<asw3> שיחה ארוכה
<asw3> בנות אוהבות לדבר הרבה :-P
<connex> test
#ubuntu-il 2011-09-17
<nady> בוקר
<connex> אה אחי
<connex> מה קורה
<nady> בוקר טוב
<nady> יש לך אובנטו
<connex> יאפ
<nady> יש עוד משהו?
<nady> איפה מחליפים שפה
<connex> תגיד
<connex> איך אומרים זרם דת
<connex> יש מין אפפ של מקלדת
<nady> ?
<nady> אתה תמיד פה?
<connex> לא ממש
<nady> פיסבוק?
<_x_X_X_x_> היי
<nady> בוקר
<connex> אין לי
<connex> מצטער
<nady> מה יש?
<mosh> הי GRACHO
<mosh> GRAWCHO
<mosh> הצלחתי להעלות את המחשב הסורר שלי באמצעות דיסקונקי
<trew100> מזל טוב
<mosh> ועכשיו השאלה היא כיצד להמשיך מכאן בהתקנה שלא תפגע לי בחומר הישן שהיה על המחשב
<lousygarua> שלום
<trew100> שלום
<shut> hi
<shut> hi
<shut> hi
<shut> hi
<shut> ih
<shut> hi
<shut> hi
<shut> hi
<shut> hi
<shut> hi
<shut> hi
<shut> hi
<shut> hi
<shut> hi
<shut> hi
<shut> hi
<shut> hi
<shut> hi
<shut> hi
<shut> hi
<shut> hi
<shut> hi
<shut> hi
<shut> hi
<shut> hi
<shut> hi
<shut> hi
<shut> hi
<shut> hi
<shut> hi
<shut> hi
<shut> hi
<shut> hi
<shut> hi
<shut> hi
<shut> hi
<shut> h
<shut> ihi
<shut> hih
<shut> ih
<shut> ihi
<_x_X_X_x_> היי
<aspielinux> יו שנים לא הייתי פה
<aspielinux> ממש ריק פה?
#ubuntu-il 2011-09-18
<mosh> ערב טוב
<mosh> מישהו יכול לסייע
<_x_X_X_x_> כן
<mosh> תודה
<_x_X_X_x_> בכייף
<_x_X_X_x_> mosh, ??
<mosh> אחרי שהיתה לי קריסה של המחשב בזמן השידרוג אונליין של האובונטו, והמחשב כמובן לא עלה היטב
<mosh> הורדתי בעצת GRAWCHO את ההתקנה החדשה לדיסקונקי
<_x_X_X_x_> OK
<mosh> ועכשיו אני מעוניין להתקין מחדש את המערכת תוך שמירה על החומר הישן שהיה לי בהארדדיסק
<mosh> כיצד אני עושה זאת בלי לאבד את המידע הישן
<_x_X_X_x_> יש לך מחיצת HOME נפרדת?
<mosh> מה זה אומר<
<mosh> אההה
<mosh> אני אגיד לך מה
<mosh> אם אני מעלה את התכנה דרך הדיסקונקי
<mosh> ונכנס למשל לתיקיית מערכת
<mosh> אני רואה תיקיית ROOT  שאין לי הרשאה להיכנס אליה
<_x_X_X_x_> תן לי את הפלט של זה
<mosh> שניה
<mosh> זה בGUI
<mosh> כלומר אין לי פלט
<mosh> נכנס לFILE SYSTEM
<mosh> יש תיקיית ROOT עם X כזה
<_x_X_X_x_> תעשה צילום מסך של GPARTED או דיסק יוטיליטי
<mosh> כשאני מנסה לגשת
<mosh> לא יכול כי זה מחשב אחר כרגע....  אני יכול להעתיק לך את ההודעה שהוא רושם
<mosh> The folder contents could not be displyed.  You do not have the permissions necessary to view the content of "root"
<mosh> זה מסתדר לי
<mosh> כאילו זה שייך למערכת ההפעלה הקודמת
<mosh> ש"נתקעה" בהתקנה
<_x_X_X_x_> מה שאני מדברת עליו חלא קשור לתקיה של רוט
<_x_X_X_x_> אני מנסה להבין אם יש לך מחיצה נפרדת של /home
<mosh> אוקי
<mosh> איך אני בודק את זה
<_x_X_X_x_> אם כן אז אתה יכול להתקין ידנית ולהגיש לו להשתמש במחיצת /home מבלי לפרמט אותה..,
<mosh> נשמע טוב
<_x_X_X_x_> אתה זה זה שהתחברתי אליו מרחוק?
<mosh> לא
<mosh> המחשב ההוא לא מחובר לרשת כרגע
<_x_X_X_x_> אוקי
<_x_X_X_x_> אז תעלה LIVE CD
<mosh> הועלה מדיסקונקי
<_x_X_X_x_> ותעשה צילום מסך של GPARTED
<mosh> יש DESKTOP
<mosh> א.    אני לא יודע איך עושים את זה.    ב. המחשב ההוא לא מחובר לרשת ולכן לא אוכל לשלוח את זה אליך
<mosh> אני יכול לתאר לך מה הולך שם
<_x_X_X_x_> אוקי
<mosh> יש פשוט דסקטופ של המערכת   ויש שם בין האייקונים את האייקון של ההתקנה
<mosh> אני מניח שעליו צריך ללחוץ
<_x_X_X_x_> תראה אם מופיעה לך בGPARTED מחיצה בשם HOME
<mosh> שניה
<_x_X_X_x_> OK
<mosh> לא אין שם כזו מחיצה
<mosh> יש רק HOME
<mosh> ובפנים כל מיני דברים
<mosh> אבל
<mosh> יש למעשה כאילו 2 FILE SYSTEMS
<mosh> הראשון פשוט נקרא FILE SYSTM
<mosh> השני נקרא 988GB FILESYSTEM
<mosh> הנפח דיסק שלי  הוא 1000GB
<mosh> אז אלו כנראה 2 מחיצות שלו
<mosh> להבנתי
<mosh> ויש במחיצה השנייה תיקיה בשם LOST AND FOUND
<mosh> שאין בראשונה
<mosh> ואין לי אליה גישה
<_x_X_X_x_> שניה אני בודקת
<mosh> תודה :)
<_x_X_X_x_> אני לא מבינה אם הHOME זה תיקיה או מחיצה
<mosh> כאילו
<mosh> בדסקטופ
<mosh> יש תיקייה בשם HOME
<mosh> ובתוכה כל מה שתיארתי
<_x_X_X_x_> אהה
<_x_X_X_x_> אז אין שם מחיצה,
<mosh> בתוך התיקיה הזו יש תיקיות אחרות   זה הכל
<_x_X_X_x_> זה יהיה קצת מסובך להתקין בלי לאבד כלום
<mosh> למה?
<mosh> כשאני לוחץ על הפונקציה של ההתקנה
<mosh> ישלי אפשרויות התקנה
<mosh> אחת מהן היא "להתקין UBUNTU 11.04 לצד UBUNTU 11.04
<mosh> ועוד נוספת היא "משהו אחר"
#ubuntu-il 2012-09-10
<lol_> I need help!!!
<lol_> please!!!
<lol_> לא משנה
<lol_> -.- תודה על העזרה
<sdf> anyone here?
#ubuntu-il 2012-09-11
<ojibwez> hi
<avihay> hello
<ojibwez> whatsup avihay
<avihay> internet problems :-<
<ojibwez> whats the matter
<avihay> I don't know, they seem to be replaceing some hardware
#ubuntu-il 2012-09-15
<guest72446> שלום לכל הנוחכים כאן
<guest72446> לפני כמה ימים התקנתי את אובונטו
<guest72446> trew100, היי
<trew100> שלום אורח
<guest72446> מה שלומך
#ubuntu-il 2012-09-16
<trew100> היי חברים שנה טובה לכולם
<trew100> כתיבה וחתימה טובה
<avihay> you too
<trew100> תודה תודה
#ubuntu-il 2013-09-09
<yuvalt> היי
#ubuntu-il 2013-09-10
<elik-1> שלום--כיצד  מחברים  אובונטו  לאניטרנט?
<elik_1> איך  מתחברים  עם  אובונטו  לאינטרנט?
<Avihay> tzdata (2013d-0ubuntu0.12.04) precise; urgency=low
<Avihay>   * New upstream release:
<Avihay>     - Fixes timezone data for Israel. LP: #1222345
<asw3> אפשר לעשות משהו ידני
<asw3> לאובנטו ישן?
<asw3> נגיד הזמן יוון יעבוד גם פה?
<Avihay> asw3: אני בטוח שאתה יכול להתקין את החבילה החדשה על הפצה ישנה
<Avihay> ואם לא, אתה יכול לראות איזה קבצים הוא משנה, ולשנות בעצמך, זה בטח טקסט  פשוט
#ubuntu-il 2014-09-09
<or_schapira> amb2cxjh
<or_schapira> מה?
<yuvilio> למה אין לי ubuntu phone ביד?
<yuvilio> (קנאה בApple)
<amit_> היי
#ubuntu-il 2014-09-10
<saasfdsad> ?
#ubuntu-il 2014-09-11
<itd> שלום לכולם! יש לי מחשב נייח פנטיום 4 עם שני דיסקים קשיחים שהם ביחד 120 GB אני רוצה להתקין ע"ז שרת אובונטו ולהפעיל מזה את האתר שלי האם זה יכול לעבוד טוב? תודה
#ubuntu-il 2015-09-12
<sexyboxers> יש בנות?
#ubuntu-il 2015-09-13
<halo> hi
